# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كيف دخل إبليس إلى الجنة ووسوس لآدم عليه السلام؟.

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
كيف دخل إبليس إلى الجنة ووسوس لآدم عليه السلام؟.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فقد اختلف المفسرون في الكيفية التي وسوس بها الشيطان لآدم وحواء -عليهما السلام- فقال ابن مسعود وابن عباس وجمهور العلماء: أغواهما مشافهة. 
ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى: (وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ) [الأعراف:21]. تفسير القرطبي ج1 ص 214. 
وقال البيضاوي: واختلف في أنه تمثل لهما قفاولها بذلك، أو ألقاه إليهما عن طريق الوسوسة، واختلف كيف توصل إلى الوسوسة إليهما بعدما قيل له: (فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ) [الحجر:34].
فقيل: إنه مُنع الدخول على جهة التكريم، كما كان يدخل مع الملائكة، ولم يمنع أن يدخل ذليلاً حقيراً ابتلاء لآدم وحواء، وقيل: قام عند الباب فناداهما. وقيل: دخل في فم الحية حتى دخلت به.
وذكر القرطبي عن عبد الرزاق عن وهب بن منبه قال: دخل إبليس الجنة في فم الحية، وهي ذات أربع كالبُخْتِيَة من أحسن دابة خلقها الله تعالى بعد أن عرض نفسه على كثير من الحيوان فلم يدخله الجنة، فلما دخلت به الجنة خرج من جوفها إبليس، فأخذ من الشجرة التي نهى الله آدم وزوجه عنها، فوسوس لحواء أولا حتى أكلت منها، ثم أغوى آدم، وقالت له حواء: كل فإني أكلت منها، فلم تضرني، فأكل منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما، وحصلا في حكم الذنب، فقال الله لآدم: اهبط إلى الأرض التي خلقت منها، ولعنت الحية، وردت قوائمها في جوفها، وجُعِلت العداوة بينها وبين بني آدم، ولذلك أمرنا بقتلها... ثم قال: وقالت طائفة: إن إبليس لم يدخل الجنة إلى آدم بعدما أخرج منها، وإنما أغوى بشيطانه وسلطانه ووساوسه التي أعطاه الله تعالى، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم". 
وعلى هذا، فإن أهل التفسير قد اختلفوا في الكيفية التي وسوس بها الشيطان لآدم عليه السلام، ولعل الراجح من أقوالهم في ذلك هو ما صدَّر به كثير من المفسرين هذه الأقوال، وهو قول ابن مسعود وابن عباس: أن الوسوسة كانت مشافهة. 
واستدلوا لذلك بقوله تعالى: (وَقَاسَمَهُمَا) والمقاسمة ظاهرها المشافهة، وإن دخوله إلى الجنة بعد الطرد منها كان دخول الذليل المحتقر.
والله أعلم.
الكيفية التي وسوس بها الشيطان لآدم وحواء - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يسأل عن السبيل الذي وسوس به إبليس لأبينا آدمسؤال:
أخبرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه العزيز أنه عندما رفض إبليس لعنه الله السجود لسيدنا آدم قام سبحانه وتعالى بطرده من الجنة . أريد من فضيلتكم توضيح أمر قد أشكل علي ، وهو كيف وسوس إبليس لسيدنا آدم وهو في الجنة ، مع أن الله تعالى طرده ؟ جزاك الله كل خير .
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولا :
لا نرى للسائل الكريم ، ولا لغيره من المسلمين الاشتغال كثيرا بتفاصيل القصص التي طوى القرآن ذكرها ، ولم يَرِد بها أثرٌ صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذ لو كان فيها كبير فائدة أو حكمة لذكرها الله عز وجل في كتابه ، أو علَّمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ، فلا ينبغي للمسلم أن ينشغل بالمفضول عن الفاضل ، وبالفروع عن الأصول .
عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَرِهَ لَكُمْ قِيلَ وَقَالَ ، وَكَثْرَةَ السُّؤَالِ ، وَإِضَاعَةَ الْمَالِ ) رواه البخاري (2408) ومسلم (593)
يقول ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (3/342) :
" قال ابن التين : يحتمل أن يكون المراد السؤال عن المشكلات ، أو عما لا حاجة للسائل به ، ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ذروني ما تركتكم ) قلت : وحمله على المعنى الأعم أولى " انتهى. 
ثانيا :
ومن ذلك الخوض في تفاصيل الطريقة التي وسوس بها إبليس لعنه الله ، لأبينا آدم وأمنا حواء عليهما السلام ، فقد اقتصر القرآن الكريم على ذكر أصل الحادثة من غير تفصيل طبيعة الوسوسة ولا طريقتها ، وأوضح ما جاء في ذلك قوله عز وجل : 
( فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآَتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ . وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ ) الأعراف/20-21
وقوله سبحانه :
( فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آَدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَا يَبْلَى ) طه/120
فإذا وقفنا مع ظاهر الآيات بدا لنا أن هذه الوسوسة كانت مشافهة ومخاطبة مباشرة ، وقد نقل بعض أهل العلم ذلك عن جمهور المفسرين ، فقال القرطبي في "الجامع لأحكام القرآن" (1/312) : " قال ابن مسعود وابن عباس وجمهور العلماء : أغواهما مشافهة ، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى : ( وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين ) ، والمقاسمة ظاهرها المشافهة " انتهى. 
غير أن هذا الظاهر لا يفسر كيف استطاع إبليس أن يخاطب آدم وحواء بهذا الخطاب ، وهل كان على هيئته المعروفة أم تمثل لهما ، وهل دخل الجنة دخولا حقيقيا أم عارضا ، كل ذلك من الغيب الذي لا يمكننا أن نخوض فيه من غير أثارة من علم . 
إلا أن نذهب إلى ما روي عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين ، ومال إليه ابن جرير الطبري (1/532) ، وأصله من كلام وهب بن منبه عن علوم أهل الكتاب أنه : " لما أراد إبليس أن يستزلَّهما دَخل في جوف الحية ، وكانت للحية أربع قوائم كأنها بُخْتِيَّة ، من أحسن دابة خلقها الله ، فلما دخلت الحية الجنة ، خرج من جوفها إبليس " انتهى باختصار.
أو يقال بما قرره الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي في "أضواء البيان" حين قال :
" والمفسرون يذكرون في ذلك قصة الحية ، وأنه دخل فيها فأدخلته الجنة ، والملائكة الموكّلون بها لا يشعرون بذلك ، وكل ذلك من الإسرائيليات ، والواقع أنه لا إشكال في ذلك ، لإمكان أن يقف إبليس خارج الجنة قريباً من طرفها ، بحيث يسمع آدم كلامه وهو في الجنة ، وإمكان أن يدخله الله إياها لامتحان آدم وزوجه ، لا لكرامة إبليس ، فلا محال - عقلاً - في شيء من ذلك ، والقرآن قد جاء بأن إبليس كلّم آدم ، وحلف له حتى غره وزوجه بذلك " انتهى .
وإنما يعنينا من ذلك أن نؤمن إيماناً لا شك فيه ، أن هذه القصة وقعت ، كما أخبرنا الله في كتابه ، وأن سوق العداوة قد قامت بين إبليس وجنده وآدم وذريّته : ( إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ عَدُوّاً مُبِيناً) الإسراء / 53 ، فاحذره كما حذّرك الله ، واستعن عليه بإخلاص الدين لله ( قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ * إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ) ص/82-83 ، واحذر يا عبد الله أن تكون من حزب الغاوين ( قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ * إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ * وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ * لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ) الحجر41-44 . 
والله تعالى أعلم
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ   ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ظˆط¬ظˆط§ط¨ - ظ?ط³ط£ظ„ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظ?ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظ? ظˆط³ظˆط³ ط¨ظ‡ ط¥ط¨ظ„ظ?ط³ ظ„ط£ط¨ظ?ظ†ط§ ط¢ط¯ظ…

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة الطيبة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة الطيبة


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> [CENTER]
> أو يقال بما قرره الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي في "أضواء البيان" حين قال :.. والواقع أنه لا إشكال في ذلك ، لإمكان أن يقف إبليس خارج الجنة قريباً من طرفها ، بحيث يسمع آدم كلامه وهو في الجنة ، .. انتهى .


نفع الله بك أيها الحبيب الغالي .
كنت سأذكر هذا مستدركا على بعض ما جاء في المشاركة الأولى بهذا الكلام ، فإذا بك تنقله عن العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله ، فالحمد الله على توفيقه .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بك أيه الحبيب الغالي .
> كنت سأذكر هذا مستدركا على بعض ما جاء في المشاركة الأولى بهذا الكلام ، فإذا بك تنقله عن العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله ، فالحمد الله على توفيقه .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب الغالي

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

بارك الله في أخينا محمد على البحث أود التنبيه فقط مثل هذه المسائل التي تشكل على بعض الناس قال فيها شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر ثم إن البحث في هذه المسائل لا طائل من ورائها هب أن إبليس دخل الجنة و وسوس ثم خرج أين الاشكال هل دخوله من باب الجزاء هل كان يتنعم فيها و لماذا نشغل أنفسنا بهذا و ينبغي على طلاب العلم و غيرهم أن لا يبحثوا عن كل مسألة و لا تكون على حساب المهمات و لذا كان كان كلام السلف قليلا و علمهم غزير و كلام من بعدهم كثير و علمهم قليل

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله في أخينا محمد على البحث أود التنبيه فقط مثل هذه المسائل التي تشكل على بعض الناس قال فيها شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر ثم إن البحث في هذه المسائل لا طائل من ورائها هب أن إبليس دخل الجنة و وسوس ثم خرج أين الاشكال هل دخوله من باب الجزاء هل كان يتنعم فيها و لماذا نشغل أنفسنا بهذا و ينبغي على طلاب العلم و غيرهم أن لا يبحثوا عن كل مسألة و لا تكون على حساب المهمات و لذا كان كان كلام السلف قليلا و علمهم غزير و كلام من بعدهم كثير و علمهم قليل


أخانا الحبيب بوقاسم كلامك صحيح لو كنا قد ابتدأنا هذا البحث من أنفسنا؛ بمعنى أن طالب العلم إذا جاءه هذا التفكير، فإنه يقول لنفسه: هذه أمور غيبية نؤمن بها ولا نعلم كيفيتها؛ وأما لو كان بداية الأمر سؤالًا من أحد العوام أو الطلبة المبتدئين فلا بد أن يُجاب على سؤاله ما دام أنه يسبب له إشكالًا.
والإشكال الذي ورد عليه هو أن الله تعالى طرد إبليس من الجنة ثم ذكر أنه وسوس لآدم.
فكيف يترك أهل العلم هذا بلا توضيح؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ورد هذا التنبيه في أثناء نقل الكلام المنقول في الإجابة .وهي قوله في أول الكلام : لا نرى للسائل الكريم ، ولا لغيره من المسلمين الاشتغال كثيرا بتفاصيل القصص التي طوى القرآن ذكرها ، ولم يَرِد بها أثرٌ صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذ لو كان فيها كبير فائدة أو حكمة لذكرها الله عز وجل في كتابه ، أو علَّمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ، فلا ينبغي للمسلم أن ينشغل بالمفضول عن الفاضل ، وبالفروع عن الأصول .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ورد هذا التنبيه في أثناء نقل الكلام المنقول في الإجابة .وهي قوله في أول الكلام : لا نرى للسائل الكريم ، ولا لغيره من المسلمين الاشتغال كثيرا بتفاصيل القصص التي طوى القرآن ذكرها ، ولم يَرِد بها أثرٌ صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذ لو كان فيها كبير فائدة أو حكمة لذكرها الله عز وجل في كتابه ، أو علَّمها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ، فلا ينبغي للمسلم أن ينشغل بالمفضول عن الفاضل ، وبالفروع عن الأصول .


نعم شيخنا الحبيب، هو كذلك، ولكن العلماء الذين قالوا هذا الكلام هم أنفسهم الذين أجابوا السائل، فكما علموه أنه لا يشغل نفسه بهذه الأمور الغيبيات، هم أيضًا أزالوا عنه الإشكال، ولم يتركوه بلا إجابة، فدل على صحة كلامي المذكور عاليًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ... وأما لو كان بداية الأمر سؤالًا من أحد العوام أو الطلبة المبتدئين فلا بد أن يُجاب على سؤاله ما دام أنه يسبب له إشكالًا.


*
لقد كثرت هذه الأسئلة ، وليس الإشكال في السؤال والجواب عليه ، وإنما الإشكال أصبح الاعتماد على الدليل العقلي والاكتشاف العلمي عند بعض العوام ، وبسبب ذلك كثر الجدل !*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *
> لقد كثرت هذه الأسئلة ، وليس الإشكال في السؤال والجواب عليه ، وإنما الإشكال أصبح الاعتماد على الدليل العقلي والاكتشاف العلمي عند بعض العوام ، وبسبب ذلك كثر الجدل !*


هذه حقيقة؛ فالآفة هي الجهل، ولذلك على العلماء والدعاء وطلبة العلم، الانتشار والاجتهاد في نشر العلم الصحيح، وألا يألوا جهدًا في ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> نعم شيخنا الحبيب، هو كذلك، ولكن العلماء الذين قالوا هذا الكلام هم أنفسهم الذين أجابوا السائل، فكما علموه أنه لا يشغل نفسه بهذه الأمور الغيبيات، هم أيضًا أزالوا عنه الإشكال، ولم يتركوه بلا إجابة، فدل على صحة كلامي المذكور عاليًا


نعم ، هذا الذي أردتُ بيانه لأخينا المعترض ، فلذا أوردت كلام المجيبين ؛ كي أقول له : إنهم نبهوا على ما تذكره ، ومع ذلك أجابوا بما أجابوا به .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نعم ، هذا الذي أردتُ بيانه لأخينا المعترض ، فلذا أوردت كلام المجيبين ؛ كي أقول له : إنهم نبهوا على ما تذكره ، ومع ذلك أجابوا بما أجابوا به .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## محمد شمس الحق صديق

يبدو لي أن إبليس لم يمتثل لأمر الله، فبقي في الجنة واستأذن لذلك بقوله: انظرني إلى يوم يبعثون.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> يبدو لي أن إبليس لم يمتثل لأمر الله، فبقي في الجنة واستأذن لذلك بقوله: انظرني إلى يوم يبعثون.


قوله تعالى :{ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا } أي: بسبب عصيانك لأمري .
قال كثير من المفسرين: الضمير عائد إلى الجنة. فهو قد طرد منها .
فكيف بقي في الجنة ؟!
ثم سأل النظرة إلى يوم الدين، فقال - كما ذكر الله - : { أَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِين } أجابه تعالى إلى ما سأل، لما له في ذلك من الحكمة .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين وإياك أخي الكريم .

----------

